# Cause of death (liver or artery?)



## wainscottbl (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a very significant wound to the liver let's say. That came first. Then the victim was shot, hit in the neck in the jugular. If he was not dead, that obviously killed him. Isn't there something about you will not bleed if you are already dead. My google search says not unless it has been about ten hours. But would they be able to say, "No, he was dead, so the jugular hit did not kill him because blood did not do such and such?" I know the ten hour thing, but I am not sure the exacts. So here I am....


----------



## Sonata (Nov 2, 2015)

Even severe liver damage will not kill that quickly, even though it will bleed heavily internally.  Even so it would not be instant, whereas a torn jugular will bleed out far quicker.

Incidentally, the jugular is a vein, not an artery.


----------



## wainscottbl (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks. Have to amend all that. Glad you said all this.


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 3, 2015)

The body won't bleed after the heart stops beating (no circulation) - rather, the blood begins to pool in the lowest points due to gravity, and if the wound happens to be one of the lowest points, it will seep out. I don't know about the ten hour thing - rigor mortis occurs 2-6 hours after death. ?


----------



## Riis Marshall (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Wain

You may want to check out the work of Kathy Reich - or maybe even Jeffery Deaver. Somewhere in one of their books you must be able to find about a 40-page discussion about the injuries you describe.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Sonata (Nov 3, 2015)

A totally cut artery will bleed out far faster than a jugular vein, and that will bleed out far faster than even the most serious liver damage.  No way can either a severed jugular vein or major liver damage can stop the heart beating quicker than a seveved artery can.


----------

